# Hit and run in Crockett on Tuesday 7/24 - rider killed and suspect arrested



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Rest in peace, Christopher Bunag.

His club did a memorial ride in his honor today. 

https://www.sfgate.com/news/bayarea...-Arrested-In-Death-Of-Cyclist-In-13108298.php

HCC Ride for Pete Sake – Saturday – 7/28/2018 – Bull Valley Staging Area Out & Back | Hercules Cycling Club


----------

